
Edward Tufte - "iOS 7 is not good." [Twitter] - danpalmer
https://twitter.com/EdwardTufte/status/408375217715544067
======
danpalmer
iOS 7's design was marketed as being 'all about the content', and I can see
why he would disagree with that. However I think iOS makes much more sense not
being a 'rethink', but just being an update to a more modern style of UI
design. There doesn't need to be any deeper meaning to it.

Also, I have found the best examples of 'iOS 7' design to be 3rd party apps,
not Apple's own, although it has long been the case that other developers do
much more experimentation on Apple's platforms.

